# Bah...



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2012)

Oggi giornata pesante. Tanto per cambiare.

Stamattina mail di Manager. Che non mi aspettavo visto ieri come ci siamo mandati a fanculo.

Mi ha chiesto se potevo passare da lui domani. Nel suo ufficio. Ho risposto no, che avevo altri impegni.
Ovviamente non è vero.
Ha insistito..ho proposto prossima settimana (tutte mail molto asciutte) e lui ha risposto.._.No dai...Non puoi fare prima? Così facciamo due chiacchiere.._.


Ho scritto venerdi.
E lui subito con un ti aspetto gigante e rosso.

Mi è partita la cretinite.

_Minchia Manager. il tuo ti aspetto è' un ruggito.
Devo abbatterti?_

_Principessa...tu mi strappi sempre un sorriso._

Non ho risposto.











Irritata si.
Ma anche divertita adesso.
Chissà perchè.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (30 Maggio 2012)

Cambia pusher o coltiva in proprio.


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2904 ha detto:
			
		

> Cambia pusher o coltiva in proprio.


e hai ragione...:carneval:

ho di nuovo scritto sconclusionato?


----------



## Eliade (30 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2904 ha detto:
			
		

> Cambia pusher o coltiva in proprio.


:rotfl: :rotfl:


Se ne stanno andando a puttane i tuoi buoni propositi di mollarlo?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (30 Maggio 2012)

No, ma hai rotto l'anima con il tira e molla col tuo Manny. Sei continuamente un po' sul melo e un po' sul pero. Riprenditi! 







:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (30 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2909 ha detto:
			
		

> No, ma hai rotto l'anima con il tira e molla col tuo Manny. Sei continuamente un po' sul melo e un po' sul pero. Riprenditi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2012)

Eliade;bt2908 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Se ne stanno andando a puttane i tuoi buoni propositi di mollarlo?


ci stavo solo pensando, mica era ancora una decisione!

Sono combattuta


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2909 ha detto:
			
		

> No, ma hai rotto l'anima con il tira e molla col tuo Manny. Sei continuamente un po' sul melo e un po' sul pero. Riprenditi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (30 Maggio 2012)

E alùra 'ràngiat!


----------



## Eliade (30 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2913 ha detto:
			
		

> ci stavo solo pensando, mica era ancora una decisione!
> 
> Sono combattuta


mazza tutti questi sbattimenti per una scopata, manco tanto scopata...
io avrei già mollato...troppa fatica! :unhappy:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (30 Maggio 2012)

la ragazza ci nasconde qualcosa......


----------



## Cattivik (30 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2909 ha detto:
			
		

> No, ma hai rotto l'anima con il tira e molla col tuo Manny. Sei continuamente un po' sul melo e un po' sul pero. Riprenditi!
> 
> 
> :carneval:


A Tebe piace la Macedonia... ci sta un fico secco=Mons 

Cattiv ik


----------



## Eliade (30 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2918 ha detto:
			
		

> la ragazza ci nasconde qualcosa......


 Si, decisamente...


----------



## Cattivik (30 Maggio 2012)

Eliade;bt2920 ha detto:
			
		

> Si, decisamente...


Non le tette... non le ha 

Cattivik

P.S. Lo sai che ti voglio voglio bene Tebe...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (30 Maggio 2012)

Io lo ammetto, devo ringraziare il mio granitico autocontrollo. La nostra Tebina, con quei chiodini, l'avrei davvero sdraiata sul tavolo della pizzeria.
Solo che Dark magari ci sarebbe rimasta male a rimanere seconda.........


----------



## Leda (31 Maggio 2012)

Sei divertita perchè ti sei sentita voluta, Tebina.
Odore di cotta.




L'imperativo è smammare.


----------



## lothar57 (31 Maggio 2012)

Eliade;bt2916 ha detto:
			
		

> mazza tutti questi sbattimenti per una scopata, manco tanto scopata...
> io avrei già mollato...troppa fatica! :unhappy:


Ciao Eliade,come spesso accade concordo....oltretutto e'scopata fatta male,e non sempre riesce ...ma succede questo lui la tiene in pugno..le mangia la faccia..la tratta malissimo..ma lei essendo piu'debole e quindi buona,viene soprafatta.
Poi un giorno manager si stufera'del giochino... e Tebe ci inondera'di lacrime per l'ammmoooorrrrre perso...accetto scommesse..l'evento si paga a 0.25....


----------



## darkside (31 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2922 ha detto:
			
		

> Io lo ammetto, devo ringraziare il mio granitico autocontrollo. La nostra Tebina, con quei chiodini, l'avrei davvero sdraiata sul tavolo della pizzeria.
> Solo che Dark magari ci sarebbe rimasta male a rimanere seconda.........


seconda???
io non sono seconda a nessuno!!capito:incazzato::incazzato:???
per me te la potevi pure fare perchè tanto con me non hai nessuna speranza:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## darkside (31 Maggio 2012)

lothar57;bt2924 ha detto:
			
		

> Ciao Eliade,come spesso accade concordo....oltretutto e'scopata fatta male,e non sempre riesce ...ma succede questo lui la tiene in pugno..le mangia la faccia..la tratta malissimo..ma lei essendo piu'debole e quindi buona,viene soprafatta.
> Poi un giorno manager si stufera'del giochino... e Tebe ci inondera'di lacrime per l'ammmoooorrrrre perso...accetto scommesse..l'evento si paga a 0.25....


ma quale amore perso!!!!
non avete capito niente!!!! 
tebe non è innamorata  di manager, si le piace e parecchio  ma tra piacere e amore c'è una grossa differenza.....
dico bene tebina?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (31 Maggio 2012)

darkside;bt2925 ha detto:
			
		

> seconda???
> io non sono seconda a nessuno!!capito:incazzato::incazzato:???
> per me te la potevi pure fare perchè* tanto con me non hai nessuna speranza:rotfl::rotfl:*



Minchia che mazzata! :hockey::diffi:


----------



## Tebe (31 Maggio 2012)

darkside;bt2926 ha detto:
			
		

> ma quale amore perso!!!!
> non avete capito niente!!!!
> tebe non è innamorata  di manager, si le piace e parecchio  ma tra piacere e amore c'è una grossa differenza.....
> dico bene tebina?


Dici bene Dark!!! Grazie!!!

Ma tanto vedrai...dimostrerò con i fatti che non è ammoooore per me!!!

Tzè...per chi hanno preso questi, per un invornita?

Dark..tu che mi hai vista. Ho l'aria da invornita?


----------



## Tebe (31 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2921 ha detto:
			
		

> *Non le tette... non le ha*
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P.S. Lo sai che ti voglio voglio bene Tebe...


:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Tebe (31 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2922 ha detto:
			
		

> Io lo ammetto, devo ringraziare il mio granitico autocontrollo. La nostra Tebina, con quei chiodini, *l'avrei davvero sdraiata sul tavolo della pizzeria.*
> Solo che Dark magari ci sarebbe rimasta male a rimanere seconda.........


Tu...avresti sdraiato me...sul tavolo?
Tu?








:rotfl::rofl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (31 Maggio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi;bt2923 ha detto:
			
		

> Sei divertita perchè ti sei sentita voluta, Tebina.
> Odore di cotta.
> 
> 
> ...


Matrignola...giuro sul mio camelotoe (e ci tengo!) che non ho la cotta. E rigiuro che se dovessi ravvisare segnali cottiferi lo confesso!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (31 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2930 ha detto:
			
		

> Tu...avresti sdraiato me...sul tavolo?
> Tu?
> :rotfl::rofl::rotfl:


....Effettivamente anche qualcuno dei tavoli vicini probabilmente stava meditando su azioni simili nei confronti tanto tuoi quanto di Dark....

.....ma io ero il più vicino e non avevo la moglie che mi fulminava ed il pargolo bastardello che mi si aggrappava ai pantaloni


----------



## lothar57 (31 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2928 ha detto:
			
		

> Dici bene Dark!!! Grazie!!!
> 
> Ma tanto vedrai...dimostrerò con i fatti che non è ammoooore per me!!!
> 
> ...


se capisco bene manager comanda un sacco di persone, e lo sa fare bene,se no la proprieta'l'avrebbe segato da un pezzo...tu sei una del sacco...lui e furbo e cinico..ti rigira come vuole...sai Tebe un tipo cosi'ti fara'a pezzi..sa dove parare..ha capito che tu lo adori..e che mai lo''mollerai''...

scusa la franchezza..


----------



## Cattivik (31 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2930 ha detto:
			
		

> Tu...avresti sdraiato me...sul tavolo?
> Tu?
> 
> :rotfl::rofl::rotfl:



In effetti... Tebe preferisce le panchine...

Cattivik

P.S. Parlo per esperienza...


----------



## darkside (31 Maggio 2012)

lothar57;bt2933 ha detto:
			
		

> se capisco bene manager comanda un sacco di persone, e lo sa fare bene,se no la proprieta'l'avrebbe segato da un pezzo...tu sei una del sacco...lui e furbo e cinico..ti rigira come vuole...sai Tebe un tipo cosi'ti fara'a pezzi..sa dove parare..ha capito che tu lo adori..e che mai lo''mollerai''...
> 
> scusa la franchezza..


scusami lothar devo dirtelo di nuovo, non ha capito nulla!!!
guarda che manager per tebe è un gioco , non c'è amore non c'è sentimento.
Lei si sta solo divertendo. fidati


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (31 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2934 ha detto:
			
		

> In effetti... Tebe preferisce le panchine...
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P.S. Parlo per esperienza...


Già, dopo il primo incontro ti ha "messo in panchina" e da li non ti ha più mosso! :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (31 Maggio 2012)

darkside;bt2935 ha detto:
			
		

> scusami lothar devo dirtelo di nuovo, non ha capito nulla!!!
> guarda che manager per tebe è un gioco , non c'è amore non c'è sentimento.
> Lei si sta solo divertendo. fidati


cara Dark....io sono egocentrico e quind tendo a credermi il depositario della verita assoluta...infallibile..nonostante abbia avuto una bella lezioncina da ''amica''..comunque affari loro.


----------



## Cattivik (31 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2936 ha detto:
			
		

> Già, dopo il primo incontro ti ha "messo in panchina" e da li non ti ha più mosso! :rotfl:



Colpito... e affondato....

Cattivik

P.S. Tebe soffoct meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## darkside (31 Maggio 2012)

lothar57;bt2937 ha detto:
			
		

> cara Dark....io sono egocentrico e quind tendo a credermi il depositario della verita assoluta...infallibile..nonostante abbia avuto una bella lezioncina da ''amica''..comunque affari loro.


tu egocentrico???
ma dai???? non credevo....


----------



## lothar57 (31 Maggio 2012)

darkside;bt2943 ha detto:
			
		

> tu egocentrico???
> ma dai???? non credevo....


non si capiva vero....:carneval:


----------

